# Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil



## Grimmex (5. Februar 2017)

*Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Ich suche ein Mini-ITX Gehäuse, welches ich mit einem externen Netzteil befeuern möchte. Im Gehäuse sollen also nur Mainboard und GPU rein. In erster Linie möchte ich so die Größe des des Gehäuses begrenzen.


----------



## Totes_Pferd (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Das Define Nano S ist sehr gut


----------



## airXgamer (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

so was? 
Fractal Design Node 304 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Totes_Pferd (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Von PCGH wird das Jonsbo VR1 als " Top Produkt" betitelt also ist das auch zu empfehlen
Und das Cougar QBX kostet nur 60 € und ist laut PCGH der Preis Leistung Tipp


----------



## Grimmex (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Danke für eure Antworten. Leider sind das alles Gehäuse für ein internes Netzteil. Ich suche jedoch etwas, an das man einen "schwarzen Klotz" anstöpseln kann. Z.B. wie beim STX-Format - oder wie bei jeder Spielkonsole.


----------



## DarkMatterS (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Sofern du nicht die iGPU verwenden willst sehe ich da schwarz. Wieviel liefern die externen Netzteile maximal? 100 W? 150? Damit befeuerst du keine extra Graka mehr.
Ein paar Infos zu den Komponenten wäre erstmal hilfreich. Ansonsten sage ich nur DAN A4.


----------



## Grimmex (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Ich wollte einen G4560 und eine GTX 1050 Ti verbauen. Unter Last braucht der CPU ca. 60 Watt und die GPU ca. 75 Watt.. Das würde also schon passen. Externe Netzteile gibt es durchaus bis 300 Watt. Ist dann zwar ein ziemlicher Ballermann aber genau sowas will ich.


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Willst du den 24er ATX-Stecker verlängern?
Oder spekulierst du auf ein Mainboard mit DC-Stecker?
Welches sollte das sein?


----------



## Grimmex (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*



Abductee schrieb:


> Willst du den 24er ATX-Stecker verlängern?
> Oder spekulierst du auf ein Mainboard mit DC-Stecker?
> Welches sollte das sein?



Ich weiss zwar nicht 100%ig was du meinst aber ich wollte mit einer picoPSU arbeiten.


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Pfui, die Dinger sind großteils Müll.
Hast du dir da mal div. Testberichte durchgelesen?

Warum kein SFX-Netzteil? Die sind auch schon deutlich kleiner als ATX, haben alle wichtigen Schutzschaltungen und sind Laststabil.
Corsair SF450 450W SFX12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Grimmex (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Ein SFX hab ich durchaus in Betracht gezogen. Allerdings habe ich dann doch stärke Sorgen bekommen weil die sehr bis sehr, sehr laut sein sollen.


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Das Corsair ist sehr leise, da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.
Ich hab das 600W Modell mit einer RX480 bei einem Kumpel verbaut und der Lüfter läuft selbst beim Spielen nur selten an.


----------



## BreadBoy (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Ich glaube der TE sucht etwas in Richtung NFC S4 mini (Link: S4 Mini — NFC), wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Grimmex (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Bingo! Genau sowas wie das NFC suche ich. Sieht sehr interessant aus. Das behalte ich mal im Auge. Danke!


----------



## BreadBoy (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

Habe vorhin zufällig noch das hier entdeckt. Link (Logic Supply kompaktes Mini-ITX-Gehause mit Erweiterung  | Logic Supply Deutschland)
Vielleicht passt das ja besser, weil das S4 mini im Moment glaube ich nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mini-ITX Gehäuse/externes Netzteil*

SilverStone Milo ML08 schwarz, Tragegriff Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+
Corsair SF450 450W SFX12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schwesterngehäuse:
Produktvergleich SilverStone Milo ML07 schwarz, SilverStone Raven Z RVZ01, SilverStone Fortress FTZ01 schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

